# Duplicate Thread / Cheatham Cty, TN-Iris-6YO-Sad



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

crossposted.











From: Price Jones [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, March 06, 2009 1:55 PM
Subject: IRIS GSD at Cheatham Cty URGENT!!!!!



Begin forwarded message:





PLEASE CROSSPOST!!!! Please call or email Cindy at [email protected] or 615-578-1262 if you can help!!! Additional pics can be sent!!!!





From: "Weiss, Cynthia R" <[email protected]>



This is Iris. She is an approx 6 year old gsd girl who needs a home ASAP!!! She has been at Cheatham County animal control for approximately 3 weeks and is going downhill fast. She was caught in a trap by animal control and her owners were notified in writing that she was at the shelter. The Director has been hesitant to release her or euthanize her in hopes that her owners would show up. Well they haven't and this baby is now on death row. She is stressed to the max as most shepherds get in shelters!!! We went by there last night and walked her and she is so sad, it just breaks my heart. She kept pulling me back to the front door so she wouldn't have to go back into her run. We temp tested her with dogs and cats and didn't see any signs of aggression, she just pretty much ignored them. If you know of anyone that could help us save this girl please forward this on!!!

She is now considered an owner release and they are euthanized first so she is extremely URGENT!!!!! 



Cindy Weiss

Cheatham County Animal Awareness Foundation

615-578-1262


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Cheatham Cty, TN-Iris-6YO-Sad-Extremely Urgent*

This is a duplicate thread.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Cheatham Cty, TN-Iris-6YO-Sad-Extremely Urgent*

sorry i searched but did not see it!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Cheatham Cty, TN-Iris-6YO-Sad-Extremely Urgent*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=978680&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Cheatham Cty, TN-Iris-6YO-Sad-Extremely Urgent*

Please, if the name of the town is listed use it at the beginning of the thread title.


----------

